# R.M. Pardo



## Makari (Mar 9, 2006)

This is just a stab in the dark..... is there anyone out there who was crew on the Pardo from March to August 1960. If so I would love to hear from you, I was S.O.S. on that trip, absolutely brilliant crew, first mate was a toff, Captain quite aloof but when needed he was on the ball, bosun was ok if you played the game, lampy was one in a million and the deck crowd were the best one could ever wish to sail with, all the best. Mac


----------

